# Carver Drift 701



## seppi.jung (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Bike gemacht und kann berichten?
 Dankeschön !


----------



## year0ne (23. Mai 2015)

Hi Seppi.
Ich besitze dieses Bike seid einigen Tagen und kann nur davon schwärmen. Bin von Hardtail auf jetzt Fully gewechselt. 
War heut mit nem Kollegen der ein Cube AMS Pro fährt unterwegs. 
Das Carver kann locker mithalten. 
Klar hat es nicht ausschließlich SLX Elemente aber alles in allem ist es mehr als stimmig und überaus zufrieden stellend. Mehr als das. 
Wir waren heute auf einigen Trails unterwegs und haben auch ein paar steilere Abfahrten gehabt. Die 150mm Federweg schlucken, wenn du den Rear-Dämpfer nach deinem Belieben eingestellt hast optimal.
Dieser lässt sich aber nicht komplett locken. Ich als zu klein geratene Person mit 166cm habe den 44er Rahmen und eine verdammt geile aufrechte Sitzposition damit. Ich mag die Affen auf Schleifstein Haltung aber auch nicht. Als Kontra kann ich bisher nur sagen das mir der Lenker zu breit ist. Dieser wird noch um 3 bis 5cm gekürzt. Desweiteren das die Reifen, 2,4er, zu breit sind. Aber selbst damit lässt es sich durchaus mega gut steuern. 
Ich würde es mir laut jetzigem Stand sofort wieder holen.
Es ist ein sehr sehr gutes und robustest Bike mit guten Komponenten, einer guten Federung und einem mega fetten Rahmen. Wirkt richtig bullig, wie n Panzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppi.jung (27. Mai 2015)

Danke für dein Bericht. Ich habe es mir auch bestellt und sofort wieder zurückgeschickt. Qualität der Lackierung ist unter aller Sau. Ich versuche mal Bilder hoch zu laden.


----------



## year0ne (27. Mai 2015)

Meine Lackierung ist recht gut. Hast vielleicht n Montagsbike erwischt.


----------



## seppi.jung (28. Mai 2015)

Auf Nachfrage auf der Homepage und nach etlichen Telefonaten in verschiedenen Fahrrad XXL Filialen, teilte man mir mit, dass wohl jedes Bike so beschädigt sei und verwies mich auf einen Produktionsfehler.


----------



## seppi.jung (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## seppi.jung (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## seppi.jung (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## seppi.jung (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## year0ne (6. Juni 2015)

Das ausgeblichene um die Schrauben rum wie auf deinem ersten Bild hab ich auch.
Die Lackierungsfehler auf den anderen Bildern zum Glück nicht.
Dann hätte ich das Bike auch nicht genommen aber du darfst nicht vergessen das du ein Fully mit nem ziemlich guten Preisleistungsverhältnis untern Po hast.
Da musst du mit nem paar Abstrichen rechnen.
Hast du das Bike denn nochmal geordert oder hast du dich für was anderes entschieden?


----------



## seppi.jung (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mich für was ganz anderes entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (19. Juni 2015)

also ich hab mir das bike auch geholt ich habeauch diese ausbleichungen aber
ich finde das man bei dem preis auch mal ein auge zudrücken kann was solche dinge angeht, 
mit deinen macken hätte ich es auch nicht genommen


----------



## anti89 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob es nen lagersatz für den hinterbau gibt und was er kostet


----------



## anti89 (17. Dezember 2015)

???????????????????


----------



## Lindwurm (21. Dezember 2015)

Weiß nicht ob dir hier jemand helfen kann.
Einfach mal bei Fahrrad XXL fragen. Da der Service da aber BESCHEIDEN ist, wirst du nicht um das ausbauen und selber messen drumherum kommen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Sandro80 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre seid 2 Jahren das Drift 701 und bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Habe es allerdings im Laufe der Zeit aufgerüstet. 
Verbaut sind jetzt Magura MT5 mit 203/203, Shimano XT 1x11 und vario sattelstütze von XLC. Reifen fahre ich vorne Hans Dampf Addix Speedgrip und hinten Nobby Nic. 

Ich will gar kein anderes bike haben.


----------

